# ISO advice w/frozen lobster stock with meat



## ms beans (Jun 25, 2012)

First question, is the stock still good? 
I made the stock on New Years day, Jeremy and I had splurged on our yearly fancy dinner and decided to buy two live lobsters, after which I cleaned them dug out the rest of the meat and made a lovely stock. 
Question 2, what do I do with it now? I live in a small town so there is no where to get fresh seafood, though I do have frozen, should I make some kind of stew? I do really want to use it but I've got no ideas as to what to do here...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 25, 2012)

Should be fine.  Mmm, lobster stock!

Clam chowdah, shrimp bisque, fish stew, boullabaisse, all can be made with canned or frozen shellfish and fish.  Or just heat and eat as is, maybe with some cream and butter.

If you have chunks of lobster meat in the stock, even better!


----------



## ms beans (Jun 25, 2012)

you can eat it as is!?!? really? hmmm , gives me ideas...goood ideas


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 25, 2012)

Lobster bisque would be a natural.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 25, 2012)

Yum!  Sounds like a lobster chowder, carrots, celery, onion...maybe some potato.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 25, 2012)

Buonasera,

Lobster Stock ... Lucky, our season for fresh Brittany France, or Galician, Spain Lobster is November through March ...

I would prepare a beautiful Cioppino shellfish and fish stew with tomatoes, shallot, garlic, herbs, the lobster stock, some other types of fresh white fish and shell fish, prawns, clams, mussels ... Serve on cappellini, angel hair pasta ... 

Kind regards,
Have a lovely Monday.
Ciao, Margaux.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 25, 2012)

Don't forget the crusty bread to sop up all that lobster-y goodness!


----------



## ms beans (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh how I miss the crusty bread but alas we've been gluten free for about 6 months


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 25, 2012)

Ms. Beans,

Got Garlic has a good point ... sop it up with the best gluten free crusty or flat bread you can buy or home bake ... Does Focaccia rubbed with Evoo and fresh herbs have gluten ? 

Enjoy the evening, 
Ciao, Margaux


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 25, 2012)

If it has wheat flour it has gluten.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 25, 2012)

P. Fiona,

Appreciate the information. I know nothing about gluten allergies ... I shall have to read up on it ... However, there are just so many hours in a day.

Therefore, my next question is: how does someone who suffers from this allergy, eat bread ? Is there a gluten substitute in the bread Marked Gluten Free ? 

Thanks for your time to explain and / or recommend a website.

Have a nice Monday.
Ciao. Margi.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they have gluten free bread. 
I've seen gluten free pizza. I think. 
I just woke up not thinking straight yet... need coffee.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah they make gluten free bread. 
I saw rice flour on list of ingredients.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 25, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> P. Fiona,
> 
> Appreciate the information. I know nothing about gluten allergies ... I shall have to read up on it ... However, there are just so many hours in a day.
> 
> ...



Here is information from The Mayo Clinic: Gluten-free diet: What's allowed, what's not - MayoClinic.com

I know in general what someone on a gluten-free diet can and cannot eat.  I am actually leaning towards that for Shrek and I...might help with some of our diabetes problems.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd make lobster bisque. You can add some shrimp or crabmeat to it. I have the lobster shells in my freezer--haven't gotten around to making the bisque.

BTW, wild rice isn't on the Mayo list. Wild rice is gluten free.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 25, 2012)

Wild rice is a wonderful addition to any soup or stew, makes a great side by itself too!  Living in Alberta, I would bet you could find the "wild" wild rice.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 25, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I'd make lobster bisque. You can add some shrimp or crabmeat to it. I have the lobster shells in my freezer--haven't gotten around to making the bisque.
> 
> BTW, wild rice isn't on the Mayo list. Wild rice is gluten free.



All rice is gluten-free. Gluten is in wheat, barley and rye.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 26, 2012)

*Princess Fiona: Appreciate The Information On Gluten*

   Buon Giorno, Fiona, 

Thanks Fiona for the valuable information on Gluten. I shall definitely read the two websites that you have suggested.  

I had a dear Cuban friend Maria, in Miami Beach years ago, who suffered dreadfully from " natal diabetis " ... Her Mom before her, as well ... 

She had gone for Acupuncture which seemed to have helped her quite a bit. The Acupuncturist, Quinn Martinelli, is located on South Miami Beach, Florida and she swore by her ... She is a New Mexican native and had studied at the Institute of Chinese Medicine and Acupuncture in Alburquerque, N.M. 

I do not know if you would consider this, however, perhaps you can contact Quinn and ask for a Montana recommendation or the Institute in N.M. 

Maria had tried everything, diet wise ... However, it worked at the kick off however, she needed something to get to the Core ... 

Let me know your viewpoint on Acupuncture.

Kind regards, and have a lovely Tuesday.
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 26, 2012)

When I make a shellfish stock, I use the shell and heads. I always skim the fat well. If you used the head in your stock and didn't skim the fat well enough, it is possible that it has gone rancid. I've had this happen with crawfish tails in as little as three months. Seems that shellfish fat does go rancid in the freezer in a relatively short period of time. Just my experience.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 26, 2012)

*Ms. Beans:  Bouillaisbaise with Arborio Rice*

Buonsera,

Now that I have found out Rice is gluten free, I have thought that your shellfish stock would make a lovely fish and lobster, shrimp and fish stew served on a bed of Arborio short grain rice ... 

Similar to a Paella except more like a fish and shellfish soup stew; not a soup and not a stew --- in between  

Have a lovely Tuesday.
Ciao.
Margi.


----------

